# P.A. Jackson - Collingwood Ontario bottle



## RCO (Apr 9, 2018)

another recent find from a couple weekends ago , saw this bottle at an antique mall in southern Ontario far away from its home in Collingwood . 


already have a couple other Jackson bottles including a clear one and a 30's era embossed bottle but didn't have a light blue version which i suspect is from ww1 era 


embossed P.A. JACKSON - COLLINGWOOD ONT ,  PAJ on bottom


----------



## RCO (Apr 9, 2018)

also made another Collingwood related find last week , at the dump in the reuse building came across a hard to find book on Collingwood called  - the Chicago of the north  " anecdotes from Collingwoods past "  I'm over an hour away from Collingwood area so odd to find books about the town here 

but its a very interesting book and also has a page specifically about bottlers in the town , is a bit about Jackson , says he started bottling in 1914 , which is why I assume this bottle is one of the earlier ones he used


----------



## RCO (Apr 9, 2018)

these are the other 2 Jackson bottles I have , a clear one similar but has contents 8 oz on top , likely from 20's or 30's era . I found it at the Burl's Creek automotive flea market a few years ago . remember it was the only thing I found all day , some older vendors had it in a box of odds and ends, it was very dirty and needed cleaning  and so got it for $5 , I recall 

also a paneled bottle that I have , seems to be more common and seen several others for sale over the years , 30's or 40's era


----------



## RCO (Feb 15, 2022)

been a couple years since i found anything from PA Jackson Collingwood but on the weekend came across this bottle at an antique mall .

its a small clear 7 oz bottle , slightly different design but same wording as the others " P.A. Jackson Collingwood Ont "  ,     contents 7 fl oz on back


don't recall seeing this size / variation from this bottler before


----------



## RCO (Feb 15, 2022)

for comparison here it is beside the other PA Jackson bottles


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 15, 2022)

Great collection ! Especially like the multi panel.


----------

